#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  И снова про 8 контрфакторов

## Инга Че

Привет! Есть 8 контрфакторов. Пятый внимательность. Шестой бдительность. По Ламриму это разные контрфакторы. По мне так одинаковые. Поясните чем отличатся внимательность от бдительности (по теме 8 контрфакторов).

----------

ullu (23.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

Мне кажется внимательность это ясность при распознавании, а бдительность это замечать отвлечение от распознавания.
То есть внимательность работает в момент распознавания, это отсутствие не распознавания что ли так. Например в кусте сидит птица, мы знаем что она там, но никак не можем её увидеть, потому что она сливается с листьями окраской, и стараемся её разглядеть её среди листьев внимательно. 
А бдительность замечает когда мы отвлечены от внимательности.
Например когда читаем и отвлекаемся от слов , то замечаем и возвращаем внимание обратно к словам.

----------

Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Пятый--это памятование.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.01.2016), Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

Не, 
"Противоядий от лени — четыре: вера, стремление, усердие и совершенная податливость.
Противоядия против забывания [объекта], расплывания, возбужденности, неприменения и применения воли — внимательность, бдительность, которые замечают расплывание и возбужденность, волевые усилия и ровное спокойствие соответственно."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.01.2016), Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

имхо: Если конкретно по Ламриму, то надо смотреть какие термины переводчик перевёл русскими словами -  _внимательность, бдительность_.  Дальше раскрывать их практический смысл в соответствии с традицией Гелук.

----------

Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

Ну можно и так, конечно, но имхо они в 4м томе объясняются вполне себе понятно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

По разному названия переводят. Напр. не сразу понял о чём речь, так как привык к переводу - _восемь противоядий_, а тут контрфакторы  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Привет! Есть 8 контрфакторов. Пятый внимательность. Шестой бдительность. По Ламриму это разные контрфакторы. По мне так одинаковые. Поясните чем отличатся внимательность от бдительности (по теме 8 контрфакторов).


Внимательность - незабывание/нерассеивание объекта созерцания.
Бдительность - распознавание двух крайних моментов уводящих от созерцания: возбуждённости\чрезмернойактивности(мышления) и тупости\вялости.

п.с. Возможно пригодиться Геше Тинлей - ШАМАТХА. Основы тибетской медитации
 ; )

----------

ullu (23.01.2016), Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## ullu

> По разному названия переводят. Напр. не сразу понял о чём речь, так как привык к переводу - _восемь противоядий_, а тут контрфакторы


Ага. Я тоже не поняла и пошла посмотреть что это за контрфакторы такие ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.01.2016)

----------


## Lanky

> Ага. Я тоже не поняла и пошла посмотреть что это за контрфакторы такие ))


"Преткновений - пять, если расплывание и возбужденность рассматривать как одно преткновение, но если их отделять, как в "Ступенях созерцания", то преткновений - шесть.
Противоядия от них - восемь контрфакторов"   Чже Цонкапа. Ламрим ченмо. пер. Кугявичус  стр.89 лист 343а

----------

Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

имхо: А ведь и вправду, пятый, в практическом плане, более _памятование_  - для удержания в памяти\сознании объекта.

Тогда, как шестой, более _внимательность, бдительность_ - для распознавания состояний ведущих к отвлечению\потере устойчивого созерцания объекта.

----------

Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> имхо: А ведь и вправду, пятый, в практическом плане, более _памятование_  - для удержания в памяти\сознании объекта.
> 
> Тогда, как шестой, более _внимательность, бдительность_ - для распознавания состояний ведущих к отвлечению\потере устойчивого созерцания объекта.


Не совсем так. Внимательность - тире - памятование - это конкретный ментальный фактор, отвечающий за удержание концентрации на объекте (незабывание о нём). А бдительность - другой ментальный фактор, отвечающий за выявление изъянов в медитации, таких как отвлечение и вялость (притуплённость).

----------

Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## Lanky

> имхо: А ведь и вправду, пятый, в практическом плане, более _памятование_  - для удержания в памяти\сознании объекта.
> 
> Тогда, как шестой, более _внимательность, бдительность_ - для распознавания состояний ведущих к отвлечению\потере устойчивого созерцания объекта.


Toм 4, стр 87 лист 342а Ламрим : цитата из "Различения середины и крайностей" Майтрейи " Пять преткновений - это лень, забывание наставлений, расплывание-возбужденность, неприменение воли и применение воли. А восемь контрфакторов - это источник (стремление), проистекающее усердие, первопричина (вера), результат (совершенная податливость), незабывание обьекта, замечание расплывания и возбужденности, проявление воли к избавлению от них и сохранение покоя, когда расплывание и возбужденность исчезают."
То есть незабывание обьекта это памятование, а замечание расплывания и возбужденности - бдительность.

----------

Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не совсем так. Внимательность - тире - памятование - это конкретный ментальный фактор, отвечающий за удержание концентрации на объекте (незабывание о нём). А бдительность - другой ментальный фактор, отвечающий за выявление изъянов в медитации, таких как отвлечение и вялость (притуплённость).


Так вроде в предыдущих двух сообщениях (в 8 и в 11- на которое Вы ответили) тоже и написал )




> Toм 4, стр 87 лист 342а Ламрим : цитата из ....


просто, что без цитирования, своими словами, на то и имхо )

----------

Инга Че (25.01.2016)

----------

